
Preserving Trees Becomes Big Business, Driven by Emissions Rules - julienchastang
https://www.wsj.com/articles/preserving-trees-becomes-big-business-driven-by-emissions-rules-11598202541
======
julienchastang
Also related article from 2018: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/one-mans-money-
draining-bet-on-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/one-mans-money-draining-bet-
on-climate-change-11545912000)

